# How to clamp multiple pieces of 45 degree angle wood



## Jcepuder (Aug 30, 2018)

I really must not have the right clamps for this. I’m making a fancy cutting board using a combination of triangular and 45 degree angle pieces of wood. But once I put the tire bond on and start to clamp it, everything shifts and I end up with an uneven mess. I tried using bar clamps and clamping down a flat piece of wood on top. But nothing worked.im attaching a picture. Anyone know what I can do to make this more successful?


----------



## SwampRat (Aug 20, 2018)

Maybe trying to glue/clamp it all at once isn't the best way? Glue up sections that make square/rectangular "boards", then glue the "boards together afterwards, that way you don't have wet glue lines at shearing angles.

My $0.02


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

I don't understand why you are gluing up triangles but if you are going to glue up something irregular as that use clamping cauls to do it. https://www.finewoodworking.com/2011/03/08/clamping-cauls-the-secret-to-great-glue-ups


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*There are panel clamping jigs*

These jigs hold the pieces from slipping around when you apply the pressure on the edges. Here's a review and some photos:
http://lumberjocks.com/reviews/3634






Your pieces must be of the same dimension, or close when stacked for this to work best. Otherwise gluing them up separately is the best approach before trying to make an entire panel glue up.
Woodpeckers made a short production run of these, but they would be easily duplicated in your home shop from aluminum square tubing;


----------



## shoot summ (Feb 21, 2014)

When I do irregular shaped glue ups for boards I do it as a multi-step as mentioned above.

Some form of cauls are very helpful as well, either incorporated into the clamps, or separate.

I assume you are going to surface the glue up, then slice it for end grain boards? The same suggestions will apply there as well...


----------



## Jcepuder (Aug 30, 2018)

All great information everyone. Thanks for your time.


----------



## Packard (Jul 27, 2018)

A long drill bit and long dowels. The dowels will prevent the pieces from slipping. 

Or glue one piece at a time using an 18 gage pin nailer to hold them in position while you clamp.


----------



## SwampRat (Aug 20, 2018)

This is how I have done something similar to make inlays. Note the two end triangular pieces have been cut to leave a 90 Deg clamping surface on the ends (Cauls used on top and bottom):


----------



## Toolman50 (Mar 22, 2015)

If you wrap your glue cauls in wax paper prior to clamping up it will keep your cauls from being glued to your board.


----------

